# Engineers Australia - Continuing Professional Development



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

I am in process of submitting my CDR to EA as Telecom Engr. 

Can someone elaborate what exactly is required in Continuing Professional Development .. I am bit confused about it.


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

opfian said:


> I am in process of submitting my CDR to EA as Telecom Engr.
> 
> Can someone elaborate what exactly is required in Continuing Professional Development .. I am bit confused about it.


Hay, 

you are here too  Well, i have a couple of sample CPDs with me. Let me email them to you


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

List any trainings/seminars you have attended after graduation, relevant books you have read, certifications acquired, etc. and you should be OK


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

I think i should post it here so that some1 else may get helped too. Here you go:
-----------------------------------------------------------

I obtained my degree of Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering, with communications as a major from XYZ University of Engineering and Technology, in October 2004. I have been registered as a professional engineer with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC).

After graduation, I joined XYZ Pvt. Ltd as an Engineer in CDMA department. XYZ had been awarded the 800K line WLL Project by client xxx. My main responsibilities were initially rolling out the BSS network in North region which included deployment of BTS and NEC transmission links. After the completion of the rollout phase I was assigned to perform operations and maintenance in North region which involved corrective maintenance and preventive maintenance. I also delivered training to fresh engineers and technical staff of xxx on the xxx’s equipment. (Jul 05 – Jul 07)

While serving in xxx, I got a better opportunity and joined xxx as a Transmission Engineer. I was responsible for the installation, commissioning, integration and supervision of BTS sites along with NEC transmission links. I successfully completed all the assigned projects within the awarded timelines. (Jul 07 – Aug 09)

Currently I am working as a Team Leader xxx Operations with xxx. I have carried out end to project management of Rollout & Expansion. All newly integrated sites in the network are cleared from defects and successfully handed over for operations and maintenance. I am also looking after the corrective and preventive maintenance of BSS network. 

I have recently completed my Masters in Engineering Management from University of xxx. (CGPA 3.3,). During my M.Sc degree I presented a paper on “Impact of Poor Quality in Cellular Networks: a case study of cellular operators ”. The paper was selected for the presentation in 12th International QMOD and Toulon-Verona Conference on Quality and Service Sciences (ICQSS). 

In addition to my engineering degree following short courses, trainings and workshops added a lot to my professional development.

1.	CDMA (BSS) Technology training 
2.	Power Supply Training 
3.	NEC Pasolink NEO, PNMTj and C-Node 
4.	WIMAX Training 
5.	Anti-terrorism Course 
6.	Tower Safety Training 
7.	Corrective and Preventive Action (CAPA): Methodology and Tools Overview
8.	Electrostatic Discharge & Electrostatic Compatibility
9.	Advance Implementation of BGP

----------------------------------------------------

I didn't find it very impressive but it has been positively approved by EA recently. I hope it will give you some idea of what you need to mention in your CPD. 

Good Luck !


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

It means I should go with the trainings/certifications that I have pursued after my bachelor`s degree - to update myself with telecom sector developments rite ?


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

opfian said:


> It means I should go with the trainings/certifications that I have pursued after my bachelor`s degree - to update myself with telecom sector developments rite ?


Absolutely Right


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Can anyone of you guys share a sample career episode, CDR, CPD etc.

Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Samples would not be of use - just write in your own words and it should be OK.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think that a sample would suffice much. Anyways, you can send me a pm with your email id and I will try to send you the samples. One thing that I've observed is that the Engineers Australia isn't looking for something "impressive". They just want to make sure that you're an engineer and have done practical work as well as keeping yourself updated about the innovations in the industry. Just my two cents though.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Fellas, is it mandatory that i must limit my cpd to one page or i can extend it upto 2 pages


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

kharelshishir said:


> Fellas, is it mandatory that i must limit my cpd to one page or i can extend it upto 2 pages


it is mentioned in the guidelines that it should be limited to one paper.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel that one page is enough in terms of listing what are you actively doing to be up to date with happenings in technology advancement world and how you are and has been actively trying to improvise your skills and knowledge. In short, they want to see that you are curious George and not someone who gets up and goes to work and comes home to go back to the same desk without any goals or agenda of growth .... 

Does it make sense?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I sent my CDR application to EA and was received on 25-Feb. After sending a follow up email last week, an assessing officer replied saying I need to give an employment proof and only SD is not enough (I have 12 years of exp and few companies have closed down), so I found the documents and sent him via email. Over the phone I was asked to send hard copies as well....

Question: The assessing officer has not replied my email or sent me a new one. No communication since .... Is it a good news? What's the normal trend at EA after asking for documents? 



maham said:


> Absolutely Right


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello members,

Is it mandatory to provide a CPD or only 3 Career Episodes & a Summary Statement will do for applying with EA for assessment? 

Br,
Ali


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dear friends, 
I have recently been +ive accessed by EA. I had sent a short and crisp CPD.
I will put it in below for reference of all ........

regards,
kgd87.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

CONTINUING PROFFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT

My professional association has been with Heating, Ventilation and Air conditioning (HVAC) field. 
I have always tried to keep myself up to date with new developments in this field. 

1.	References to literatures :

•	Technical books on HVAC. e.g. Basics of Air Conditioning by P. Anath Narayan.
•	Journals and articles published by ASHRAE (American Society of Heating, Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Engineers, ISHRAE ( Indian Society of Heating, Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Engineers) and other global bodies in this field. e.g. Cold Storage Basics by ISHRAE, Fundamentals of Refrigeration by ISHRAE
•	HVAC manufacturer’s handbooks and product catalogues – e.g. Carrier Handbook, York product catalogue, Trane handbook.
•	Operation and Maintenance manuals of HVAC products – e.g Trane, Blue Star, Danfoss 
•	Net surfing for understanding and solving technical queries, latest product information from competitors, technological advances.

2.	Trainings Undertaken:

•	HVAC system training course on Trane Intranet for employees.
•	Classroom trainings on products and new offerings in HVAC field
a)	“Trane BOOST” Training on understanding the customer requirement of retrofitting, system modification and requirement of upgrades in HVAC system in line with energy efficient solutions. Training was held at Mumbai, India on 11th and 12th April 2013.
b)	“Services and Sales” Training to understand the new trends in Service offerings of Trane compared to the global service markets. Training was held at Gurgaon, India on 5th, 6th and 7th June 2013.

3.	Seminars Attended : 

a)	“ACRESERV 2010” seminar held at Mumbai on 13th and 14th August 2010 focused on upcoming and latest trends in HVAC industry. 
b)	“ACRESERV 2011” seminar held at Mumbai on 16th and 17th of December 2011 dealt with upgrades and latest technology advances in HVAC service Industry.

4.	Exhibitions and Conferences Attended : 

a)	“FM India Exhibition & Conference” organised by CII (Confederation of Indian Industries) between 19th and 21st Oct 2012 at Pune, India as an Exhibitor to display for Trane products and services.
Exhibition and conference focused on display and discussions on emerging trends in HVAC and Facility management markets.
b)	HVAC product and solutions exhibition – “ACREX 2013” by ISHRAE (Indian Society of Heating Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Engineers) between 7th and 9th March 2013 at Mumbai, India. The exhibition is the largest platform for HVAC products display and discussions in India.
The exhibition theme for 2013 was “Dedicated to an eco-friendly environment.”


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

akashif said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Is it mandatory to provide a CPD or only 3 Career Episodes & a Summary Statement will do for applying with EA for assessment?
> 
> ...


Akash,

Yes, it is necessary to provide 3 career episodes, a summary statement and Continuing professional development to EA for receiving skills assessment.

The reasons for asking you to submit CPD is to check whether you consistently growing your professional skills and upgrading your core industry knowlegde to compete with other professionals in industry. Moreover, this is what most of the Australian employers looking forward.

To cut a long story short, It is required to offer all the above credentials for the outcome of your skills. Else, your skills may not be processed or negative outcome may be expected.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?

Br,
Ali


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello friends!

I am an Electronics Engineer but only possess 6 months of closely-related experience so I am going for EA assessment but am not willing to claim any points for experience.

I want to know whether after completion of Career Episodes, Summary and CPD; if I apply for assessment, will I be asked to provide documentation proving my claims i.e. projects undertaken at work, seminars and conferences I have attended and/or the exhibitions I've been to.

I mean what if I undertook a project at work or attended a conference related to my qualification area for which I have no written proof.


Looking forward for any helpful response.
Regards,
Shahwani


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> Hello friends! I am an Electronics Engineer but only possess 6 months of closely-related experience so I am going for EA assessment but am not willing to claim any points for experience. I want to know whether after completion of Career Episodes, Summary and CPD; if I apply for assessment, will I be asked to provide documentation proving my claims i.e. projects undertaken at work, seminars and conferences I have attended and/or the exhibitions I've been to. I mean what if I undertook a project at work or attended a conference related to my qualification area for which I have no written proof. Looking forward for any helpful response. Regards, Shahwani


Dear shahwani,

If your career episodes are based in your work experiance then you will have to submit your employer reference letter as well. But in this case your employer reference letter will not be considered for any points claim since it has just been 6 months however it will work as a proof for your career episodes. The point us you must submit a reference letter although its just 6 months


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Dear shahwani,
> 
> If your career episodes are based in your work experiance then you will have to submit your employer reference letter as well. But in this case your employer reference letter will not be considered for any points claim since it has just been 6 months however it will work as a proof for your career episodes. The point us you must submit a reference letter although its just 6 months


and that reference letter must be written by my Manager/Supervisor substantiating whatever I have claimed in the career episode, along with his signatures, right ?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> and that reference letter must be written by my Manager/Supervisor substantiating whatever I have claimed in the career episode, along with his signatures, right ?


Exactly. There you are.
Good luck


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi ,

I am a newbie to expat forum and desperately seeking advice from the experts.

I was assessed as an electronic engineer by EA on 11th Jan 2010, recently I planned to apply for PR (took a while to clear IELTS), for which I need to ASCO code to ANZSCO. This happened on 5th feb 2013.

I have lodged EOI for 189 visa on 23rd June 2013, unfortunately, after which electronics engineer was moved to pro-rate basis. With 60 points my hope of getting an invite is impossible.

Alternatively, I have submitted another set of CDR to assess my qualification as electrical engineer.

I completed my bachelor degree in electronics and communication engg and did masters in electrical and electronics engineering in victoria university, Melbourne.

As I am working as an instrumentation trainer, I am unable to bring that in for assessment.

My query is,

Is it ok to submit for another assessment, while holding an assessment in hand?
If ok, will I be assessed as an electrical engineer irrespective of my bachelor qualification? In other words, is assessment result is based on qualification, or the CDR we submit.
If as per qualification, whether it is based on Bachelor or masters?
Please shed some light on the above queries
Regards,
Alex.

Reply With Quote


----------



## satyendrajha (Jul 6, 2014)

*CPD sample required*

Hello Sir,

Can you also provide me CPD sample and whats the pattern, how many word limits allowed etc, as i am also in the process of CDR for Engineers Australia.


Thanks in advance
Regards
Satyendra


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Can anyone suggest me about the organisations that are expert in cdr writing in Mumbai India. I am really confuse in cdr writing.. Help please


----------



## aamir53 (Jul 1, 2015)

*CDR help*

Hi guyz!! Can any one tell me what does this clause mean in MSA booklet........(You do not need to cover all the indicators within each competency element.)??


----------



## keyurami (Oct 30, 2015)

*Please need your urgent help*



maham said:


> Hay,
> 
> you are here too  Well, i have a couple of sample CPDs with me. Let me email them to you



can you please send those sample CPDS and CDRs if you have?

because i am so worried about my CDR. i am going to put file in telecom network engineer.

Can you please send me on *<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You will have access to the Personal Message system after making 5 posts - but do NOT make nonsense posts to raise your post count.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## abineldhose (Nov 4, 2015)

*send me sample*



ChrisJAnderson said:


> I don't think that a sample would suffice much. Anyways, you can send me a pm with your email id and I will try to send you the samples. One thing that I've observed is that the Engineers Australia isn't looking for something "impressive". They just want to make sure that you're an engineer and have done practical work as well as keeping yourself updated about the innovations in the industry. Just my two cents though.


please send me the samples


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I don't think that a sample would suffice much. Anyways, you can send me a pm with your email id and I will try to send you the samples. One thing that I've observed is that the Engineers Australia isn't looking for something "impressive". They just want to make sure that you're an engineer and have done practical work as well as keeping yourself updated about the innovations in the industry. Just my two cents though.


Hey, can you please share the same samples with me as well?? (CDR, CPD, and SS)
Would really appreciate if you do as I am finding a hard time compiling them. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi em01603,

I have few questions regarding the CDR resume and CPD . Can you please answer them for me? I have posted a thread but as I'm running out of time to file the assessment so I'm requesting people here individually 

I'm in my last semester of my Masters in Business (Information Systems and ERP) and I have completed my Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering in India. I'm planning to go for Engineers Australia assessment through CDR pathway for Professional Engineer as the role. I need some advice regarding the Resume and CPD. My questions are:

1) The only experience I have in engineering field is a one month training and a project completion in Coca-Cola plant. The rest of experience is a job in the university library and as a Business Analyst - Intern in a manufacturing company. Will it affect my assessment outcome if I mention all this in the resume and the CPD?

2) And regarding my Master's should I mention the title as it is or can it be written as Master's in Business (Majors in ERP) to highlight ERP as it is slightly related to manufacturing?

3) Does experience shown not related to engineering require any references or evidence of employment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

I am planning to apply for MSA through CDR route. Before applying i have a query that for getting 5 points of DIBP (partner skills) , either i have to apply for MSA or MSA+RSE.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please mail them to me too. 
[email protected]


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

*CDR help for Mechanical Engineer - HVAC Energy*



kgd87 said:


> Dear friends,
> I have recently been +ive accessed by EA. I had sent a short and crisp CPD.
> I will put it in below for reference of all ........
> 
> ...


Hi kgd,

Please send me your CDR for reference on <*SNIP*> 
*Do not post personal information including email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator
*
Thanks,
Prashant B
Energy Consultant
Pune, India


----------



## naumanrk (May 25, 2017)

maham said:


> Hay,
> 
> you are here too  Well, i have a couple of sample CPDs with me. Let me email them to you


Hi, Can you please email me as well? many thanks.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello everyone i am writing my career episodes based on my degree and an unpaid internship therefore i can only get a reference letter from HR department of the company i was working for.I do not have any tax records or pension scheme files since the internship was unpaid.What do you think i should do and will that be a problem with EA? I need your help please guys.


----------



## ankit.periwal (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Guys

I hold an undergraduate degree in Chemical Engineering but do not possess any related work experience in Chemical Engineering as I have worked in the field of IT services for 4+ years (which is quite common for engineers in India). So I will apply for EA assessment but am not willing to claim any points for experience.

I want to know how should I proceed writing Career Episodes, summary and CPD. Will I be required to provide any documentary proof of employment in Chemical Engineering only? Or can I also provide details with respect to my experience in IT industry. 

I did undertake a project in my university but that is the only thing closely related to any professional academic experience for me in the field of Chem Engg. 

Looking forward to your responses. 

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## confused girl (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi, I'm going to apply for telecom engineering now as well. I have a computer engineering degree with 5 years of experience in telecom. Do you have any sample / guideline of how I should write the CPD and career episod and help a very confused girl out!


----------



## shaila27 (Sep 30, 2018)

*shaila*



maham said:


> Hay,
> 
> you are here too  Well, i have a couple of sample CPDs with me. Let me email them to you


Hi
Could you please email me the samples of CPD you have to me also.
thanks


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello,

Could you also share the samples with me too, my email id is [email protected]


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

ankit.periwal said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I hold an undergraduate degree in Chemical Engineering but do not possess any related work experience in Chemical Engineering as I have worked in the field of IT services for 4+ years (which is quite common for engineers in India). So I will apply for EA assessment but am not willing to claim any points for experience.
> 
> ...


Just do career episodes based on your degree.


----------

